# Best Bianchi Deals



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

*Via Nirone!*

Test rode a C2C Via Narone Ultegra/105 Compact Double in Celeste. I'm in love with the bike and plan on putting in the order tomorrow. Price is 1599. This will be my first bike. I'm _pumped_!! I think I'm going to have them switch out the 105 front derailleur for an ultegra. Super excited - the bike that I've been dreaming of. Can't wait to be part of the bianchi club. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Ive been really interested in the C2C 928, those are pretty sweet too.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

The 928 is pretty sweet but the entry level into the 928 C2C is 1900 for the 105 group. I know its 'only' 300 bucks but I can get a helmet, jersey and pants for that kind of money. What are your thoughts Plag? Would you spring for the 928 and live with the 105 gruppo?


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

If you know what you want and are willing to take a risk you can get some great deals on ebay. I wasn't really looking for a Bianchi but wanted a carbon bike under $2000. I wound up picking up a new 2007 928 Lugged with the SRAM Rival components and Mavic Elite wheels for $1825 plus $50 shipping. If I didn't say I was nervous about opening the carton and finding pieces of loose carbon I'd be lying. The bike is great. My 2nd ride on it was a century.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

97G8tr said:


> The 928 is pretty sweet but the entry level into the 928 C2C is 1900 for the 105 group. I know its 'only' 300 bucks but I can get a helmet, jersey and pants for that kind of money. What are your thoughts Plag? Would you spring for the 928 and live with the 105 gruppo?



When I bought my first bike I never even thought about the rest of the stuff I needed like Helmet, Wedge, Co2, shorts, jersey, and pedals. As I see it now the way your going sounds like a good option. As for the 928 C2C, I would definatley have at least a Ultegra Groupo minimum. Ebay has great deals, I got my second bike off of Ebay almost half off MSRP new ( Orbea Orca Full DA). But I would not recommend that as a first choice for your first bike, a LBS can fit you better and answer all your questions.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Pinella*

If I were on the market for a new Bianchi, I'd consider this as a good deal!!

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI307C00-Bianchi+Pinella+W+Free+Centaur+Kit.aspx


Joe


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lbs Bs*

Short story -




Bike store no. 1 - Inconvenienced attitude and not so friendly atmosphere.
Bike store no. 2 - 'Boutique' store with outrageously priced gear for those that have to have the 'cache' of buying from a 'boutique store'. Requires mandatory $175 fitment and consultation about which bike 'fits best'. Fitment times of 11am-4:30am weedays only. Apparel and gear is premium priced. Tune ups for bike purchased at the store run $30 (told they are regularly 90-as if that was a _good deal_. :idea: Um-yea but, of course, it comes with a 'bike wash'. Yippee-ki-ay.

Rode a 105 Via Nirone at Bike Store no.1. Bike store no. 2 won't order until fitment and non-refundable 20% deposit. Fine with me - just don't upsell every piece of apparel/gear. *sigh*
I've ridden a Felt, Lemond and Cannondale. This _shouldn't _be this hard. The Bianchi is the best fit and feels the best. Period. End of story. A fit will be nice but unless someone can actually sit me on a bike that rides better..no way in hell I'm going to order a bike without riding it first.

At this point I'm close to driving to Gran Fonda (at least in-laws live there) in Nashville to purchase and learn to wrench my own bike.

extremely frustrated in atlanta


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

97G8tr said:


> At this point I'm close to driving to Gran Fonda (at least in-laws live there) in Nashville to purchase and learn to wrench my own bike.
> 
> extremely frustrated in atlanta



Ugh- only 2 LBS's in 1 of the U.S's 10 largest cities, and the largest city in Dixie, carries Bianchi? Or are you just exaggerating when you write that you're contemplating going all the way to the middle of TN to purchase?


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Lx - sad isn't it? The truth is that there are more but they are all _over_ the metro area - which translates up to 40miles away. The two in-town stores are the ones that are closest to me. The only thing I have going for me with them is that they are close and have group rides. Sucks. Its like buying a car - having to deal with the lesser of the evils. Its really, really frustrating. I'm going to call around tomorrow and talk to the other dealers but these are the best ones around.

Gran Fondo in Nashville is the _largest_BIANCHI dealer in the country. They have 70 in stock.

I'm somewhat exaggerating but I haven't been impressed with the way I've been treated so far. Would you buy from a store that REQUIRES a $175 fitting prior to purchase? And requires a non-refundable deposit on a bike that has to be ordered? Or still charges $30 for a tune-up for a bike that you _purchased_ there?

How about purchasing from a store that the owner acts like he is gracing you with his presence? Or that you're given the hard sell since you want to think about it overnight? When I called to put a credit card deposit in over the phone I was told that they don't take credit cards over the phone. Hmmm...I guess no one purchases from out of town then. Silly...


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

97G8tr said:


> Lx - sad isn't it?


So strange- when I first got into road biking in CA, a Bianchi dealer didn't seem as rare as a Ferrari dealer. Same thing when I was transferred to a city hardly known as a cyclist haven- San Antonio, TX.

Can you say "Betamaxed"? (as in, a great product being let down by lousy marketing)

No, I don't think ANY business that acts like the 2 you described would get $1,000+ of my hard-earned dollars. There are plenty of other brands & LBS's, though- as much as I like Celeste and hate having said that.


----------



## overloaded (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to Granfondo !
I got my Veloce there last year. Changed out the seat the first week - no charge. As my O3, (old, overweight, out-of-shape) body adjusted, changed the stem a little later - no charge. Initial fitting free, then another free fitting a few months later as I loosened up and got things dialed in. Free tune-up after initial break in period. Lynn will work with you if you want to swap out for some upgrades. Decent prices and a discount on parts and accessories after purchase.

Their large inventory isn't the only reason they're the number 1 Bianchi dealer in the country - it's also their great service. If they were in Atlanta, I would make the drive from Nashville. The service really is that good !


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

*NEW to the Bianchi Family!!!!!*

Ordered my first road bike today - out of state. Purchased an '07 Via Nirone 55cm with Ultegra gruppo w/ _celeste_ !!!!!! I couldn't be happier. Purchased through an incredible shop in Florida(www.planbcycling.com). The owner of the store (Steve Bodnaruk) was incredilbly helpful and worked with me to get the bike that I coveted so much here in Atlanta. If only we could have service like this in Atlanta.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thank you Steve!!! They run a class act shop. I shall be part of the Bianchi family by end of week. I was so impressed with his professionalism that I purchased most of my kit from him - computer, bottles/carbon cage, bike pack with tube/C02, shorts, gloves, socks, pedals (speedplay X2), helmet (atmos!). The last time I was this excited was as a 12yo at Christmas. Steve is a trained fit specialist and has extensive experience in the industry.

Just thought I would pass on my excitement. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

97G8tr said:


> If only we could have service like this in Atlanta.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thank you Steve!!! They run a class act shop.


Maybe this will inspire Steve to open up an LBS in your part of Atlanta, it sounds like it's needed.


----------

